# Screen printing ink and fabric paint



## mrstakeebie

What's the difference between screen printing ink and fabric paint? What type of stores would sell screen printing ink and screens besides getting them on line?


----------



## Fluid

not sure about the difference between the inks you mentioned other than traditional screen printing inks are plasticol (pvc) based or water based.

As far as suppliers, unless your near a supplier everything I know of is order online or by phone and shipped.

U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology - industry links page has a list of many industry suppliers as well as a ton of other industry related info.


----------



## mythrilwolf

From what I've been told screen printing ink needs to be cured and fabric paint supposedly only needs to be allowed to dry. This is the only definitive difference I've come across on the net. What their made out of is probably different in some fundamental way to make this difference, though I dont know what it is exactly. To be on the safe side, use printing ink and simply paint with that. I think since it has to be cured it's probably going to set into the fabric better than a paint thats simply allowed to dry on top of it.


----------



## mythrilwolf

Sorry, forgot to add, the only reason I know this is because I work at a craft store, and they usually sell these kind of paints and inks in small bottles.

Hyatts, ACMoore, Michaels, Joannes, etc...places like that normally. Online might have better quality stuff though.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech

Textile paint is more for the hobbiest that wants to do unique one-off type of shirts. Ink is used by printers that want a consistancy between prints and to do more that just one off type of printing.


----------



## Solmu

mythrilwolf said:


> From what I've been told screen printing ink needs to be cured and fabric paint supposedly only needs to be allowed to dry.


I think (not positive) that that's just because the fabric paint isn't expected to actually last.


----------



## Celtic

mythrilwolf said:


> From what I've been told screen printing ink needs to be cured and fabric paint supposedly only needs to be allowed to dry. This is the only definitive difference I've come across on the net. What their made out of is probably different in some fundamental way to make this difference, though I dont know what it is exactly. To be on the safe side, use printing ink and simply paint with that. I think since it has to be cured it's probably going to set into the fabric better than a paint thats simply allowed to dry on top of it.


 
Well, ok, lots of differences.
Fabric paint is acrylic paint and not only does it need to dry but it also has to be color set to lock onto the fabric. If you're using a home iron, you'll need to iron the backside of material (ideally on an ironing board if you're using an iron, with an ironing board cover on board) 
anyway, you'll need to iron the backside of material for a matter of MINUTES to be sure that you have fully cured and brought paint up to temp to fully bond it to the material. 
I've been an airbrush artist for 30yrs and did my fair share of airbrushed clothing (as well as lots of motorcycles 
Also, since the paint is waterbased, you'll have issues with it drying in your screen.
And, with acrylic paint, it's waterbased, but, when dry, it'll be a bugger to get out of your screen.


----------



## kdavid62

water base fabric paint is not hard to use. I use speedball fabric paint on my shirts and after the paint has dry I put them in my press for 10 sec at 330 degrees to dry. I have shirts that i printed a year ago that have gone threw the wash a number of times still holding its color. also easy to clean. the only water base paint that show no mercy is the white


----------



## Czejhay

i just what to ask pigment is use for what ?


----------

